

PyCon 2011: Disqus: Serving 400 million people with Python  - bdr
http://pycon.blip.tv/file/4880330/

======
yuvadam
Slides are on slideshare - [http://www.slideshare.net/zeeg/pycon-2011-scaling-
disqus-725...](http://www.slideshare.net/zeeg/pycon-2011-scaling-
disqus-7251315)

It's been said numerous times before, but it can't be stressed enough -
Disqus' lightweight stack, and by-the-book development and deployment methods
never cease to amaze.

Ladies and gentlemen, _this_ is how it's done.

~~~
bl4k
slideshare really need to drop the flash and do a html+js implementation

it is just an image slideshow, afterall

------
streeter
Disqus talked last year at DjangoCon also.

Slides: <http://www.slideshare.net/zeeg/djangocon-2010-scaling-disqus>

Video: <http://djangocon.blip.tv/file/4135225/>

And the HN discussion item: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2249526>

------
latch
I recently worked on a system where the CI (pre-commit in teamcity) took half
an hour with occasional "random" failures. It's a nightmare. I can only
imagine how hard on them it is to be in this situation and still release 3-7
times a day.

------
plainOldText
Worth having in your Python Webapps Toolkit: uWSGI, Celery,
Graphite...although not in this video but tornado & fabric seem great tools
also. I'm discovering new python packages everyday. It's just awesome. :)

------
zeeg
Full details (link to slides as well) can be see on Lanyrd:
<http://lanyrd.com/2011/pycon-us/sckrw/#link-chfc>

------
blazer
Before deciding a framework., Check weather it is active or not
<http://wiki.python.org/moin/WebFrameworks>

